# Chinese names for each step in Siu Nim Tau?



## dan.h (Sep 4, 2009)

I signed up for my first month of Wing Chun classes. I do have a good feel about the instructor and the family of guys who train there. I have taken the one trial class and then 2 regular classes this week. It's a good 2 to 2.5hrs each class. Not sure if I wasn't doing the "horse" stance (Yee Chee Kim Yeung Ma) correctly or if most beginners feel sore after standing like this for 2.5hrs at a time? I was mainly practicing the first form of Siu Nim Tau and some blocking (pak sao). My knees were sore as was/is my upper back/shoulder blades. 

Also, do any of you know where I can get a list of the chinese names for each step we do in Siu Nim Tau and hopefully pics/vid showing the step? I hear these chinese names in class but can't remember all of them.

Thanks!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't have the names you are looking for but just as a note you are looking for the names in Cantonese. Chinese is more of a family of languages than a language all its own.

Cantonese = Wing Chun
Mandarin = Yongchun


----------



## dan.h (Sep 4, 2009)

Oops!  Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Sep 4, 2009)

Most lineages practice Siu Nim Tao differently than one another, so it's hard to give you what you ask for, as well as the names of each hand position can very between lineages, perhaps asking someone in class if they have found the lineage apropriate information on the web and could share it with you would be the way to go, I've just done this for a si-dai of mine yesterday. At the very least you can check youtube and use a search engine to try and locate the form as you recall it. I'd include your lineage name in the search eg: Wing Tzun ebmas Siu Nim Tao. 
Good luck!


----------



## zepedawingchun (Sep 4, 2009)

dan.h said:


> . . . . Not sure if I wasn't doing the "horse" stance (Yee Chee Kim Yeung Ma) correctly or if most beginners feel sore after standing like this for 2.5hrs at a time? I was mainly practicing the first form of Siu Nim Tau and some blocking (pak sao). My knees were sore as was/is my upper back/shoulder blades.


 
Yes, it is quite normal for the muscles in your legs and back to be sore as a beginner.  It will pass after you gain more stamina and endurance, and build up the required muscles.  Try to relax as much as possible, that will help.



dan.h said:


> Also, do any of you know where I can get a list of the chinese names for each step we do in Siu Nim Tau and hopefully pics/vid showing the step? I hear these chinese names in class but can't remember all of them.


 
As Nabakatsu stated, each lineage may have a different name for the hand positions in Siu Num Tao.  However, I'm sure the school most likely has a booklet with terms and hand positions, even for SNT.  And the terms will most likely be used enough that you will learn them.  Especially if any of the hand positions are called out using only the cantonese terms.  That will make it much easier to remember.  If not, ask a senior what the name is for a particular hand position.  Good luck and hang in there.


----------



## Tensei85 (Sep 5, 2009)

Dan H. 

The "Ving Tsun Bible" Ip Ching- Eric Li would be a good representation for Chinese names of techniques in the forms including Siu Nim Tau, Chum Kiu, Biu Ji, Muk Yan Jong, Luk Dim Poon Guan, Baat Jaam Dao.  

Ving Tsun Bible as seen here  http://www.wcarchive.com/html/books/wing-chun-books-u-z.htm

Good luck finding one, I bought mine a long time ago unfortunately its relatively hard to find currently. 

But I'll see if I can upload the Chinese characters/names that I utilize at a later time, as it will take a while to compile.

It probably won't contain all the name's that your Kwoon/Sifu utilizes however I can bring up most of the popular one's. Given certain concepts are different so different names for the technique being expressed may differ.


----------



## BlueVino (Sep 6, 2009)

dan.h said:


> Not sure if I wasn't doing the "horse" stance (Yee Chee Kim Yeung Ma) correctly or if most beginners feel sore after standing like this for 2.5hrs at a time? I was mainly practicing the first form of Siu Nim Tau and some blocking (pak sao). My knees were sore as was/is my upper back/shoulder blades.



If your knees were sore, you're not in the stance correctly. You'll find the right position of your body soon enough that your knees won't bother you.

Your upper back/shoulders are probably sore because you weren't relaxed while doing the form.



dan.h said:


> Also, do any of you know where I can get a list of the chinese names for each step we do in Siu Nim Tau and hopefully pics/vid showing the step? I hear these chinese names in class but can't remember all of them.



Just keep going to class. Since you hear the names, you'll pick them up.


----------



## profesormental (Sep 7, 2009)

Greetings.

I think I have a list somewhere. I'll let you know when I find it. Yet it depends on the specific teacher and the specific interpretation. There are variations even within Ip Man lineage.

As said, going to class and practicing will drill the vocabulary into you.


----------



## Domino (Sep 8, 2009)

If you are starting out I wouldnt worry about names for now, just actions, names will come in time. We practice horse stance for approx 5 to 15 minutes, sometimes chain punching very lightly, it varies.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Sep 9, 2009)

Please remember that many wing chun schools practice wing chun differently. They will emphasise different aspects of the form according to what kind of wing chun they teach 

As for the names - it is best to get acquainted with the main structures first. Please note that there is no alphabet in Cantonese (as we know it), so there are variations of spelling. Hence why the first form can be spelt :-
sil nim tai
siu nim tao
sil lim tao
sil leem tao
siu lim tao 
etc, etc...

But ask your instructor for some of the cantonese names for bong sao (wing arm), tan sao (palm upper block), wu sao (guard hand), muen sao (searching arm), etc

Like I said, your teacher may spell these and say them a certain way so he will be the best person to ask

Good luck


----------

